# Update on Blarney (non golden)



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I don't think he wants to go anywhere....looks like he loves it there. I love the head on duckie picture.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

janine said:


> I don't think he wants to go anywhere....looks like he loves it there. I love the head on duckie picture.


Thanks you would not think looking at him we have only had him 1 week


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

he sure looks like he rules the roost, Charlie will put him in his place though, well I hope so anyway


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Glad he is fitting in well. I've heard that JRT's can be very active little guys and be a little head strong also. Good luck to you.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Glad he is fitting in well. I've heard that JRT's can be very active little guys and be a little head strong also. Good luck to you.


(Head Srtong) :uhoh: yes he is a little devil but i love him


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Glad he is fitting in well. I've heard that JRT's can be very active little guys and be a little head strong also. Good luck to you.


 you can say that again about the hedstrong


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Blarney looks very at home bless him.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

There that little cutie is. Great picture with his duckie. I am glad that things are going so well with him. I know the girls will let him know who is boss.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I think it was one of the behavourists at the dog trust who said that Jack Russell Terriers should be renamed as Jack Russell Terrorists - little dogs big attitude. You tell Blarney that he not allowed to mug Charlie or Daisy for their toys and as a male in your house he should know his place

Looks like he is settling in well and enjoying life


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

BeauShel said:


> There that little cutie is. Great picture with his duckie. I am glad that things are going so well with him. I know the girls will let him know who is boss.


Lol Carol, I think Blarney is well and truly the boss already I think... typical JRT! Lets hope he listens to Charlie and doesn't live up to the "Jack Russell Terrorist" tag.

I'm sure in no time they'll all be in their stride and sharing things nicely. Good job Maggie and Daisy are placid natured, adding a feisty JRT could really shake things up with a lot of other breeds. Your girls are stars.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

goldensmum said:


> I think it was one of the behavourists at the dog trust who said that Jack Russell Terriers should be renamed as Jack Russell Terrorists - little dogs big attitude. You tell Blarney that he not allowed to mug Charlie or Daisy for their toys and as a male in your house he should know his place
> 
> Looks like he is settling in well and enjoying life


Yes, I refer to Twister as my Jack Rotten Terror! Actually, don't want to imagine life without him! I think Blarney is awesome!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

goldensmum said:


> I think it was one of the behavourists at the dog trust who said that Jack Russell Terriers should be renamed as Jack Russell Terrorists - little dogs big attitude. You tell Blarney that he not allowed to mug Charlie or Daisy for their toys and as a male in your house he should know his place
> 
> Looks like he is settling in well and enjoying life


I love that Jan Jack Russell Terrorists - little dogs big attitude it made me and Ray laugh that is him well and truely Charlie had another pop at him today :uhoh: and i have never seen Charlie like that before but i think maybe he is learning


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I miss having a Jack russell. So much dog in one little body! 

Blarney looks right at home with you Maggie.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

It looks like the little blighter is settling in and getting things arranged just to his liking.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> I miss having a Jack russell. So much dog in one little body!
> 
> Blarney looks right at home with you Maggie.


I will be at the IRR show this year Sep 18 so you may get to meet him and keep him:uhoh: lol


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Looking at little Blarney and hearing about him makes me miss my little Charlie..they are so much fun to have around ..LOL


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> Looking at little Blarney and hearing about him makes me miss my little Charlie..they are so much fun to have around ..LOL


I always look at your little Charlie on your sig pic he always makes me smile.
And after i lost my JRT many years ago i did miss having one but i must admit i had forgotten how naughty and head strong they can be 
But he is such a little sweetheart really.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I think Blarney is adorable. He certainly will give Charlie a good challenge. As if she needed that!!


----------

